# Chocolate cyst anyone ??



## ab00

Hello Ladies! 
Here's my story
I was having some dull pain on left side. Ultrasound showed a follicular cyst on left but also a complex cyst on the right side( surprisingly it doesn't bother me at all) the second ultrasound showed the same thing, still a follicular cyst on left and complex cyst on right, which radiologist said appears like chocolate cyst or an endometrioma cyst. My Gyn recommended a lap, which scared the bologna out of me, and mind me I am a nurse, so I know all the things that could go wrong during surgery and thought of going under a knife was even worse. But Gyn told me that's the only option I have since I m ttc and chocolate cyst can cause infertility. He also wanted to lap to figure out my I haven't gotten pregnant since I m ttc for 6 months and have regular cycles always. Also, ultrasound showed my left tube dilated/blocked or bigger or could have endometriosis or adhesions but my HSG was normal (tubes are spaghetti thin according to my radiologist). 

So I just don't know what to do. I refused to do surgery a day before it was scheduled (it just didn't feel right). I feel like it the cyst is not bothering me why touch it (it only hurts during my period) Plus abdominal surgery can further cause scarring and adhesions. Has anyone here have any experience with chocolate cyst, any advice you guys have?? I m just so torn


----------



## Prayerful

Hi! I'm a nurse too and have been TTC for nearly 2 years. I have completely regular cycles, DH has some morphology issues but otherwise fine, and I've never had a BFP. I have cysts basically every other cycle. I've had pain only two cycles due to cysts, and that was when I had hemorrhagic cysts. I would imagine that is the same as a chocolate cyst. After my second hemorrhagic cyst, one that just wouldn't go away, I did go for the lap. I was incredibly nervous as well. They did a cystectomy x2 and were pretty sure one was an endometrioma but it turned out to be clear. They didn't see any other signs of endometriosis. I have 2 small scars on my abdomen (and one in my navel that I can't even see). Everything went really smoothly during the surgery. The risks and pain (minimal) were worth it for the peace of mind of knowing that I do not have endometriosis. 

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## sugarpuff

How big is the endometrioma ? I had what looked like a 3cm solid mass that when they decided to do surgery turned out to be a 6cm endometrioma, this was excised and I conceived a couple of months later (I had been ttc for two years)

I know surgery has a lot of risks, but it was one I was willing to take as I really wanted the best chance at ttc. I'm having surgery again next month to clear some more endometriosis in an attempt to get pregnant again, but I'm more scared this time as I have my daughter now and would hate for her to be left motherless... But I am also having pain from the endo so have more of a reason than just ttc

I hope you make the decision that is right for you xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have been ttc for almost 2 years. I had a lap done in December because the RE saw an endometrioma on my left ovary. When he went in he was surprised at how bad it was in there. I actually had an endometrioma on each ovary (5x6 cm each) and tons of adhesions, nothing fused thankfully. He still wasn't able to clean everything up and we are now in the middle of an IVF cycle to bypass the toxic environment. 

I have very regular cycles and don't think my periods were any more painful than the next girl's. I had no symptoms so the RE was thinking my endo would be pretty mild. 

We conceived our son (he will be 3 in August) in 6 months. TTC #2 has proven to be much more difficult.

I was a little scared for the lap but it went really smoothly. Only 3 small incisions; I had it on a Friday and I was back to work on Monday. Looking back I should have worked from home on the Monday since I wasn't 100% but by Tuesday I was definitely feeling a lot better.

Do what you feel comfortable with, but I know doing the lap was the right thing for me. It was instrumental in helping us determine the next steps in our ttc journey.

*hugs*


----------



## Wubbles81

I had a chocolate cyst on my right ovary, but by the time I had it looked at it had completely absorbed my ovary and I had to have my right ovary removed. It never bothered me but I do have endemetriosis so I didn't think anything of it with bad cramps during AF. It actually got so big one morning laying in bed my DH said you look like you have a preggo belly and ya it turned out to be my ovary. You could see the outline of it and everything! Not trying to be bossy but get the surgery!!!!


----------

